
Is Infinity better than Trello? - Biba
https://medium.com/infinitypm/is-infinity-better-than-trello-3b8ef7437022
======
muthdra
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

